# jemandem begegnen vs jemanden treffen



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Hallo Leute,

bedeuten *jemandem begegnen* und *jemanden treffen* dasselbe? Ich meine, implizieren die beiden Sätze Zufälligkeit?  Zum Beispiel, man sagt:

"Ich bin auf der Straße meinem Nachbarn begegnet."

Könnte man das anders sagen? 

"Ich habe auf der Straße meinen Nachbarn getroffen." Ist dieser Satz eine Möglichkeit?

Ich bedanke mich bei euch für eure Geduld und ungewöhnliche Hilfsbereitschaft,


----------



## Gernot Back

Bei "_treffen_" denke ich vielleicht eher daran, dass ich das bewusst herbeigeführt habe und/oder dass ich mich dann mit demjenigen, den ich treffe, zumindest auch kurz unterhalte.

"_Begegnen_"kann auch eine ganz andere Bedeutung haben als "_treffen_", z.B. in:
"_Wie können wir diesem Problem be*gegn*en?_"_ 
(Was können wir da*gegen* tun?)_


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

"Ich habe auf der Straße meinen Nachbarn getroffen" und
"Ich bin auf der Straße meinem Nachbarn begegnet" sind für mich gleichwertig.

Wenn ich ausdrücken wollte, dass die Begegnung bewusst herbeigeführt wurde, dann würde ich sagen: 
"Ich habe mich mit meinem Nachbarn getroffen."


----------



## Hutschi

Im gegebenen Kontext stimme ich Sowka zu.
Trotzdem kann es einen Unterschied geben.
"Begegnen" ist allgemeiner. Wenn man jemanden trifft, begegnet man ihm auch. Anders herum ist das nicht immer der Fall. "Sich treffen" beinhaltet eine Kommunikation. "Jemandem begegnen" beinhaltet das nur in entsprechendem Kontext.

1) "Ich bin auf der Straße drei Unbekannten begegnet, die vorbeiliefen."
2) "Ich bin gestern meinem Nachbarn begegnet, aber er lief vorbei, ohne mich zu sehen."
In 1) würde ich nicht "treffen" verwenden.
In 2) wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

"Treffen" und "Begegnen" kann sehr unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben, wie Gernot bereits andeutete.

Das zeigt sich auch in einem der kürzesten Witze:

"Es trafen sich zwei Jäger."

= 1. Zwei Jäger begegneten sich. 2. Zwei Jäger schossen aufeinander und trafen sich.


----------



## Riverplatense

Zumindest in unserem Sprachgebrauch (Süd-Österreich) drückt _begegnen_ explizit aus, dass man mit jemandem _nicht_ gesprochen, ihn allenfalls gegrüßt, hat, man aber grundsätzlich an besagter Person vorbeigeht, ohne aufzuhalten.

Ich bin gestern meinem ehemaligen Lehrer begegnet. 
Ich bin gestern jemandem begegnet, der einen brennenden Hut trug.

_Treffen_ impliziert hingegen auch eine Konversation.

Ich habe gestern einen alten Schulfreund getroffen. (= Er ist mir begegnet, und dann haben wir uns unterhalten).
Hast du den Hausmeister getroffen? (= Hast du den Hausmeister sprechen können?)

Passend dazu die reflexive Wendung sich treffen mit, die ja auch eine Unterhaltung impliziert. Der Unterschied liegt nur darin, dass hier entweder zuvor eine Abmachung erfolgte, oder dass man spontan beschließt, _sich irgendwo zu treffen_. 

Ich habe mich gestern mit einem alten Schulfreund getroffen (= Ich habe mit ihm ausgemacht, uns zu treffen.)
Hast du dich gestern mit dem Hausmeister getroffen? (= Hast du mit ihm vereinbart, zu sprechen [und dann auch wirklich gesprochen]?)


----------



## ErOtto

Sowka said:


> "Ich habe auf der Straße meinen Nachbarn getroffen" und
> "Ich bin auf der Straße meinem Nachbarn begegnet" sind für mich gleichwertig.


 
Gewissermassen richtig. Jedoch tendiere ich mehr zu der Auslegung der anderen Teilnehmer.

Ich denke dass es doch einen gewissen (subjektiven) Unterschied gibt, und zwar (teils) bezogen auf eine "gewisse physische Distanz".

Man kann jemanden auf der gleichen, jedoch nicht auf der anderen Strassenseite treffen. 
Man kann jemanden auf der gleichen, aber auch auf der anderen Strassenseite begegnen.

Man kann auch jemanden begegnen, während man mit dem Auto fährt. 
Man sollte jedoch vermeiden ihn dann zu treffen. 

@Hutschi:
Ich kenne den Witz nur in der 2. Auslegung. 
Es trafen sich zwei Jäger... beide tot.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Witz besteht ja darin, dass zunächst beide Auslegungen möglich sind. Wer ihn nicht versteht, dem muss man dann noch sagen: "beide tot". Ich kenne aber auch beide Formen des Witzes.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



ErOtto said:


> Man kann jemanden auf der gleichen, jedoch nicht auf der anderen Strassenseite treffen.
> Man kann jemanden auf der gleichen, aber auch auf der anderen Strassenseite begegnen.



Das ist interessant... Ich empfinde auch einen kleinen Unterschied in der Nähe zwischen _jemanden treffen_ (näher) und _jemandem begegnen_ (etwas entfernter), aber in all den Fällen, die Ihr hier für die entferntere Version genannt habt, würde ich sagen: _Ich habe XYZ *gesehen*_.

_Als ich gestern die Hildesheimer Straße entlangging, habe ich auf der anderen Straßenseite meine Nachbarin gesehen_. (hier würde ich _begegnen_ nicht verwenden)

_Ich habe gestern jemanden gesehen, der einen brennenden Hut trug_. (hier würde ich _begegnen_ wohl nur verwenden, wenn er tatsächlich recht dicht an mir vorbeigegangen wäre)

Aber je länger man darüber nachdenkt....


----------



## ErOtto

Sowka said:


> _Als ich gestern die Hildesheimer Straße entlangging, habe ich auf der anderen Straßenseite meine Nachbarin gesehen_. (hier würde ich _begegnen_ nicht verwenden)


 
Ich würde auch "gesehen" benutzen wenn mich meine Nachbarin nicht sieht. Wenn ich aber "ihrerseits auch gesehen worden wäre" , 
dann würde ich sagen dass wir uns begegnet sind... ¿oder? 

Aber, wie Du schon erwähnt hast...



Sowka said:


> Aber je länger man darüber nachdenkt....  __


----------



## Sowka

_... habe ich auf der anderen Straßenseite meine Nachbarin gesehen, und wir haben uns zugewinkt_.

Ich *meine*, doch noch einen kleinen Unterschied entdeckt zu haben: *Treffen* kann man - glaube ich im Moment - nur jemanden, den man *vorher kannte*.

*Begegnen* hingegen kann man auch einer *fremden Person* (etwa dem armen Menschen mit dem brennenden Hut).


----------



## ErOtto

Sowka said:


> *Treffen* kann man - glaube ich im Moment - nur jemanden, den man *vorher kannte*.


 
Mal sehen ob ich es widerlegen kann. 

Gestern habe ich Herrn X, aus der Verkaufsabteilung, in der Schulung getroffen. Es war das erste mal, dass wir uns begegnet sind. Bis gestern war er mir unbekannt.

Wäre diese Aussage korrekt?


----------



## Geviert

Hallo, 

ich würde sagen, _begegnen _und _treffen _sind trotz des umgangsprachlichen Gebrauches nicht gleich. Schon die Tatsache, dass _begegnen _intransitiv ist (_jmdm begegnen_), sollte es reichen, um den Unterschied zu merken. Im Wörterbuch sind die aber (leider) gleich. Begegnen, Begegnis, Begegnung sind immer Art und Weise der *Fügung*. Also, _begegnen _schließt das Treffen ein: 

*[  [*Gestern habe ich Herrn X*,* aus der Verkaufsabteilung, in der Schulung  getroffen*]*. Es war _das erste mal_, dass wir uns begegnet sind.  *]*


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> Schon die Tatsache, dass _begegnen _intransitiv ist (_jmdm begegnen_), sollte es reichen, um den Unterschied zu merken.


 
Warum ist mir das nicht gleich aufgefallen 



Geviert said:


> Also, _begegnen _schließt das Treffen ein


 
Eher umgekehrt, oder? 

Ich kann niemanden treffen, dem ich nicht begegne.
Ich kann aber jemandem begegnen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht treffe. 

Kollega sagt, deutsche Spraach, schwere Spraach


----------



## Sowka

Hallo ErOtto 



ErOtto said:


> Gestern habe ich Herrn X, aus der Verkaufsabteilung, in der Schulung getroffen. Es war das erste mal, dass wir uns begegnet sind. Bis gestern war er mir unbekannt.
> 
> Wäre diese Aussage korrekt?



Ich könnte nicht behaupten, dass ich so etwas nicht sagen würde. Mir kommen Deine Sätze ganz natürlich vor. Also scheint mein gerade gefundenes, junges, knuspriges Argument hinfällig zu sein.


----------



## Geviert

> Eher umgekehrt, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann niemanden treffen den ich nicht begegne.
> Ich kann aber jemanden begegnen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht treffe.
> Kollega sagt, deutsche Spraach, schwere Spraach
> 
> 
> 
> es ist nicht schwer. Es soll nur den Wemfall ernst nehmen
> 
> _treffen _(trans.) heißt absichtlich ud zweckbezogen: ich treffe -> dich
> 
> begegnen ist alles, was _wirklich _bei diesem treffen passiert (auch wenn wir uns nicht treffen). Also: du darfst nur jemande*m *begegnen. Der Wemfall heißt, dass du trotz deiner Planbarkeit, mich zu treffen, *nicht *souverän bist (deshalb spreche ich von Fügung)
> 
> genauso hier:_ jmd*m*. freundlich begegnen_ heißt, dass sich *DiE* Freundlichkeit als solche _bei _dieser Person trifft.
> 
> Das Begegnen schließt das Treffen insofern ein, dass wir erwarten, dass das Treffen planmäßig stattfindet (klar, du kannst aber auch z.B. eine Kugel treffen).
Click to expand...


----------



## ErOtto

Hallo Geviert:

da ich gesehen habe, dass Du Spanisch als Muttersprache angibst... kurzer offtopic: ¡te estás "haciendo la picha un lío"! 

In #12 sagst Du, _begegnen_ schliesst _treffen_ ein.
In #15 sagst Du, _treffen_ heißt absichtlich und zweckbezogen: ich treffe -> dich.

Wenn _treffen_ eine Absicht beinhält, nicht aber _begegnen_, sind deine Aussagen widersprüchlich.

Deine letztere Aussage ist richtig... treffen beinhaltet Absicht.

Dementsprechend is meine Aussage auch richtig:

Ich kann niemanden treffen, dem ich nicht begegne.
Ich kann aber jemandem begegnen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht treffe.

Anders gesagt:

_Treffen_ schliesst _begegnen_ ein.
_Begegnen_ schliesst _treffen_ *nicht* ein.


----------



## Geviert

> Hallo Geviert:
> 
> da ich gesehen habe, dass Du Spanisch als Muttersprache angibst... kurzer offtopic: ¡te estás "haciendo la picha un lío"!


Nein, lieber Erotto, das klingt wie eine glatte Rechtfertigung: nimm einfach deine Muttersprache ernst einmal. Es ist nicht schwer, guck mal:

In #12 sagst Du, _begegnen_ schliesst _treffen_ ein.

richtig

_In #15 sagst Du, treffen heißt absichtlich und zweckbezogen: ich treffe -> dich._

richtig

_Wenn treffen eine Absicht beinhält, nicht aber __begegnen, sind deine Aussagen widersprüchlich._

Nein. hier hast Du in #12 auch das Wort *Fügung *nicht ernst genommen (also, _Fatum_, Schicksal, _Tyché_). Machen wir es deutlicher: Fügung als *Walten *(des Schicksals). Begegnen schließt die Absicht des Treffens insofern ein, als alles, was geplannt ist, nicht immer geschieht, so wie wir immer hoffen. Ein Treffen ist eine _*risiko*lose, glückliche _Begegnung. 


Anders gesagt:

_Treffen_ schliesst _begegnen_ ein.
_Begegnen_ schliesst _treffen_ *nicht* ein.[/QUOTE]

ja, das sagt ein schlechter Versicherungsvertreter


----------



## Gernot Back

Geviert said:


> _treffen _(trans.) heißt absichtlich ud zweckbezogen: ich treffe -> dich



Hallo Geviert!

Was die grammatische Kategorie des Verbs "_jdn. treffen_" in der Bedeutung von "_jdm. begegnen_" betrifft, so würde ich dir wiedersprechen. Auch "_treffen_" ist in dieser Bedeutung -anders als in der Bedeutung "_ein Ziel/ins Schwarze treffen_"- intransitiv, denn du kannst kein Passiv bilden:

_Ich traf ihn gestern im Supermarkt._ ->
*_Er wurde gestern (von mir) im Supermarkt getroffen._

Aber es ist ja nichts Neues, dass nicht jedes Verb, das eine Akkusativergänzung hat, transitiv ist, d.h. die Transition / den Übergang vom Aktiv ins Passiv mitmacht:

_Der Salat kostet einen Euro._  -> *Ein Euro _wird von dem Salat gekostet._


vgl.: http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Valenz/Trans-Intrans.html

Gruß Gernot


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt noch eine Merkwürdigkeit:
Man kann _sich _mit jemandem treffen. (Das schließt "sich begegnen" ein.)
Dagegen ist es nicht möglich "sich mit jemandem begegnen".

Wir begegneten uns. (Das schließt "sich treffen" nicht unbedingt ein, aber auch nicht aus.)

Aber mit dem Dativ funktioniert das standardsprachlich nicht:

"Ich begegne mich mit ihm" ist nicht idiomatisch und wahrscheinlich falsch, es könnte aber umgangssprachlich vorkommen.
"Ich treffe mich mit ihm" ist dagegen korrekt und schließ eine Verabredung ein, im Gegensatz zu "Ich treffe ihn".


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Gernot Back!



> _ich traf ihn gestern im Supermarkt._ ->
> *_Er wurde gestern (von mir) im Supermarkt getroffen._


Aha. Hier würde ich aber anders unterscheiden: 

_ich traf *auf *ihn gestern im Supermarkt_ (also: ich traf ihn nur zufällig). 

_Ich traf ihn gestern im Supermarkt _(also: ich traf ihn nach Vereinbarung. Lt. Wörterbuch könnte hier das Treffen auch zufällig stattfinden, aber das ist für mich schon _begegnen _oder _auf jdn. treffen_)_.  

_Also: wenn etwas zufälliges passiert, braucht man auf Deutsch indirekte Formen (z.b. Präpositionen, intransitivität). Die Unterscheidung zwischen Begegnen und Treffen liegt letztendlich darin, ob wir wohl an Walten des Schicksals glauben oder nicht. Sicherlich ist es aber, dass das Schicksal nicht braucht, an uns zu glauben!  

Danke für die Ergänzung Gernot (kein Widerspruch, würde ich sagen ). Wie gesagt, ist (leider) _begegnen _bei modernem Deutsch mit _treffen _gleichbedeuntend. was Sprache anbetrifft, bin ich konservativ und finde z.B. *Begegnis* noch schöner als Begegnung! (kein Prozess (_-ung_), sondern unbestimmte Fügung!). 

grüße!


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Geviert, 
ich denke, in einigen Fällen ist es bestimmt, in anderen vom Kontext abhängig.

Ich traf mich mit ihm im Supermarkt. (Nach Vereinbarung)
Ich traf ihn im Supermarkt. (Kontextabhängig nach Vereinbarung oder zufällig.)
Ich traf auf ihn im Supermarkt. (Zufällig.)
Ich begegnete ihm im Supermarkt. (Zufällig.)
Wir begegneten uns im Supermarkt. (Zufällig.)
Wir trafen uns im Supermarkt. (Kontextabhängig zufällig oder nach Vereinbarung.)
Ich traf ihn zufällig im Supermarkt. (Durch Kontext klar.)


----------



## Geviert

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Geviert,
> ich denke, in einigen Fällen ist es bestimmt, in anderen vom Kontext abhängig.
> 
> Ich traf mich mit ihm im Supermarkt. (Nach Vereinbarung)
> Ich traf ihn im Supermarkt. (Kontextabhängig nach Vereinbarung oder zufällig.)
> Ich traf auf ihn im Supermarkt. (Zufällig.)
> Ich begegnete ihm im Supermarkt. (Zufällig.)
> Wir begegneten uns im Supermarkt. (Zufällig.)
> Wir trafen uns im Supermarkt. (Kontextabhängig zufällig oder nach Vereinbarung.)



ja, ich gebe dir völlig Recht. Hier aber nicht: 



> Ich traf ihn zufällig im SUpermarkt. (Durch Kontext klar.)


durch _zufällig _klar!  

Grüße,


----------



## Hutschi

Geviert said:


> ...
> 
> durch _zufällig _klar!
> 
> Grüße,



Mit "zufällig" meine ich ein Beispiel für Kontext.


----------



## Geviert

Hutschi said:


> Mit "zufällig" meine ich ein Beispiel für Kontext.



dann deutlicher:

Ich traf ihn zufällig *z.B.* im SUpermarkt. (Durch Kontext klar.)


----------

